# SSC P4 -> Fenix E01 mod



## MWClint (May 21, 2009)

I'm not really into 5mm nichia leds, but I wanted an E01 anyway.
I love this light, sadly it just sat on my shelf...so i figured what the heck..
fired up the dremel...and this was the result. :devil:








first, pry'd open the head..The Fenix head was pretty well potted, so it
destroyed the circuit, but the board remained intact. 

ok, so i'm stuffing a seoul in there..I have plenty of U2SWOH binned leds
floating around...might as well use em.  An obvious concern would 
be the gummy dome and its durability in an open environment..
no fear, i've been using a seoul in an open setup like this in a Peak 
Matterhorn.. it's been on my keychain for months now with no issues.
the light has been dropped, been in the rain, in pocket collecting lint, hitting 
keys..etc. blow it off or take a qtip with alcohol to clean it every once it a 
while..the exposed gummy dome has endured as a keychain EDC..

Here's the E01 up against an LD01






gutted the head out with the dremel, stuffed in a small brass pill with the P4 
led AA'd to it. Sealed it up with silicone goop(messy but works) to keep the guts watertight. 
I use Kynar wire in all my AAA mods...it's a very durable thin wire.





now that the led is in place..had to figure out what to do with the circuit..
since the stock fenix circuit is a goner, i removed all the components and just 
soldered on a resistor and will use a lithium ion AAA. 





I wanted to balance runtime and brightness. set up a test bed and found 
that a 10-Ohm gave me 110mah to the led. head doesnt get hot at this 
current, and it's plenty bright. a 350mah 10440 should last almost 3 hours
of useable light.






Head all back together..overall a simple mod.





polished the reflector with some flitz before assembly.





And now Beamshots/profile!

vs. LD01(Q5WC) on low.
E01 is brighter and floodier than the LD01 on low.





vs. LD01 on medium.
you can see how the LD01 on medium would outthrow the modded E01,
but the E01 is still quite a bit brighter overall. 





vs. LD01 on high.
LD01 wins here. but my goal was to balance runtime and brightness
and not to have to deal with heat. I feel that i found a good balance.
LD01 drives the led at 250mah, im pushing 110mah using a low vf seoul "H"





The polished E01 reflector works beautifully with the Seoul P4.
perfect beam, large floody hotspot, smooth spill and zero rings.
and no tinted p4 corona!(how this happened i dunno..but i like it)
base of the reflector had to be thinned w/dremel to allow the p4 to
sit high enough to get this beam. trial and error.. dremel some..test
beam.. dremel more..test..not hard.





vs a nichia 5mm(lighthound fauxton) . :nana:





another beamshot, lower exposure. my camera makes all light blue..sorry.
u2swoh is actually on the warmer side of the cool whiteleds(think cree WG)





whole mod took under 2 hours. difficulty scale 3..it's only tricky to solder
onto barely existing led leads. heatsink was from a cutdown brass rod that
was sized to press fit in the head.

I'm working on a 2 mode(high/low)...low will bridge 1 resistor..and then keep
twisting to complete the circuit, which bypasses the low resistor into high(another resistor). i want 50mah for low and 350mah high. head has more
heatsinking than the LD01, so i'm fine.


----------



## RobertM (May 21, 2009)

Very nice E01 mod! :twothumbs


----------



## Cuso (May 21, 2009)

bravo...:twothumbs


----------



## Black Rose (May 21, 2009)

Nice mod :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (May 21, 2009)

Very very nice. Where do I send paypal?


----------



## 1dash1 (May 21, 2009)

MWClint:

Very nice work! A couple of hours very well spent! :thumbsup:


----------



## daf3m (Apr 23, 2010)

Really nice!I loved it!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice! I understand you had a bunch of P4's.... But I think an XPG R5 would work great!


----------



## MWClint (Apr 26, 2010)

COAST said:


> Nice! I understand you had a bunch of P4's.... But I think an XPG R5 would work great!



XPG's didnt exist when I did this mod.(someone brought this post up from the dead )
anyway, i've since made a small boost circuit for it so i could use AAA NIMH 
again.. it pushes 20mah to the led for a nice long running keychain light. 
at 20mah, probably not going to be much difference p4 H bin vs xpg


----------



## coyote (Apr 27, 2010)

man oh man, if Fenix would make those, i'd buy bunches of them. nice!!!!


----------



## COAST (Apr 27, 2010)

MWClint said:


> XPG's didnt exist when I did this mod.(someone brought this post up from the dead )
> anyway, i've since made a small boost circuit for it so i could use AAA NIMH
> again.. it pushes 20mah to the led for a nice long running keychain light.
> at 20mah, probably not going to be much difference p4 H bin vs xpg


 
Ah. I see. Nice mod anyway!!!!


----------

